# Wondering if I could get a confirmation



## sjoseph63 (Aug 24, 2015)

Have a opportunity to get this bike and the only thing scaring me at the moment is the way the serial number is stamped has anyone else seen a stamp this far out of line. Thanks in advance for any information you can give me 








Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## sjoseph63 (Aug 24, 2015)

sjoseph63 said:


> Have a opportunity to get this bike and the only thing scaring me at the moment is the way the serial number is stamped has anyone else seen a stamp this far out of line. Thanks in advance for any information you can give me
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 better picture... 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## sjoseph63 (Aug 24, 2015)

Anyone.. Opinions, comments. Don't want this one to slip away. Almost 50 views and nobody? 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## falcondave (Aug 24, 2015)

Looks right to me.I have a 42 Huffman military bike and they are not in line,I read that during the war they were hand stamped.There are some examples on the miltary bike site.Heres mine.


----------



## izee2 (Aug 24, 2015)

I cant say that I have ever seen one that far out of line. But There is always a first. Looks to be an early serial numbered bike. 42' ish. Couple things wrong that I can see. Seat and rims are a no go. Missing the bottom truss rod bracket.  I would need to see some additional pics to have a better idea if its real or not. Can you post pics of the rear drop out? and any of where the frame ,downtube meets the bottom bracket.


----------



## sjoseph63 (Aug 24, 2015)

I haven't bought it yet. the guy is asking 300 for it says that he got it out of an airforce hanger in Oklahoma 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## sjoseph63 (Aug 24, 2015)

I'll ask for more pictures 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## sjoseph63 (Aug 24, 2015)

Pending pickup..thanks to those who replied. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------

